# Iphone 4s "Kein Netz" - "SIM nicht konfiguriert"



## xX jens Xx (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich war als Austauschschüler für ein halbes Jahr in den USA und habe mir recht früh schon ein Iphone 4s unlocked bei Apple gekauft.

Nun bin ich zurück gekommen und habe meine Deutsche Sim karte (Medion Mobile) eingelegt und es kommt immer nur "kein Netz". Auch wenn ich in den Einstellungen bei Allgemein und dann Info schaue kommt bei Netzwerk nur: "SIM nicht konfiguriert"

Hat jmd Tipps was zutun ist?

Danke im vorraus!!


----------

